
Opus Magnum: A game for hackers to toy with alchemical engineering - ColinWright
http://www.zachtronics.com/opus-magnum/
======
castis
Yes! The Codex of Alchemical Engineering[1] is a personal favorite of mine!
Definitely looking forward to checking this one out.

[1]([http://www.zachtronics.com/the-codex-of-alchemical-
engineeri...](http://www.zachtronics.com/the-codex-of-alchemical-
engineering/))

